# FAQ: Alcoholic Beverages in Car



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Q: Can I drink this beer? Is it illegal to drink a beer in a "cab"?

A: Almost every state in the Union has a law against open containers of alcohol (unless maybe the vehicle has a partition).

"But the last Uber driver was cool with it!"

A: Both s/he and you broke the law in that circumstance. The driver was probably desperate for a fare, trying to feed his/her family, and didn't want to cancel the ride, so s/he turned a blind eye.

This is rideshare. Would you get into a buddy's car with an open beer bottle?

Uber's partner support says:

"If a rider tries to bring alcohol in your car, you can absolutely tell them that they cannot bring it in your vehicle. If they have an issue with that, you are allowed to ask them to cancel the trip. We would really hate to see you cited for open containers in your vehicle."

"You are absolutely right that open containers are not allowed in any vehicle by law. Please note that you do not have to transport riders that do not abide by the law and threaten your security.

Our team is following up with the rider here and taking appropriate action. You should always feel safe and secure when you driver on the Uber system."

"I just want to remind you, in no way are you expected to take a trip with riders that you suspect are engaging in illegal activity in your vehicle.

Be diligent and trust your gut instinct. Your safety comes first."


----------



## Uber Jeepney (Dec 28, 2014)

I noticed a passenger with an open beer bottle I politely ask them to toss it out on their stop at 7-11 and they understood. Be courteous to ur riders u'll never know ur request to throw their open bottle away could be a start of an argument might lead to anything bad, remember they are drunk!


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Uber Jeepney said:


> I noticed a passenger with an open beer bottle I politely ask them to toss it out on their stop at 7-11 and they understood. Be courteous to ur riders u'll never know ur request to throw their open bottle away could be a start of an argument might lead to anything bad, remember they are drunk!


If you see a passenger approaching your car with a beer bottle, red cup, beer can, glass of wine, etc., lock your doors, tell pax to cancel ride, drive away.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> Q: Can I drink this beer? Is it illegal to drink a beer in a "cab"?
> 
> A: Almost every state in the Union has a law against open containers of alcohol (unless maybe the vehicle has a partition).
> 
> ...


POST # 1 / JAXBEACHDRIVER: □ □ □ Thank you
for the easily followed tutorial on handling
the alcohol-in-hand issue. PESKY PAX!
Also kudos for
being my first follower.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Correct. In my state, alcholic beverages are allowed in back seat of TCP vehicles, not rideshares. I imagine it's similar in other states.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> If you see a passenger approaching your car with a beer bottle, red cup, beer can, glass of wine, etc., lock your doors, tell pax to cancel ride, drive away.


Well, Id give them the opportunity to dispose of the drink, then allow them in the car.


----------



## jimsbox (Oct 20, 2014)

Oscar Levant said:


> Well, Id give them the opportunity to dispose of the drink, then allow them in the car.


Just be prepared for the arguments and/or lower rating that will likely follow.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

jimsbox said:


> Just be prepared for the arguments and/or lower rating that will likely follow.


It hasn't happened to me yet, to speak of, and I think it's all about diplomacy, courtesy, etc. I stay away from the fratboy neighborhoods where that crap happens a lot more.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

As long as they're in brown paper bags, as far as I'm concerned it could be pepsi or Hawaiian punch.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

I took out my cupholders in the backseat because I've decided I'm not willing to risk coffee stains. I just tell them sorry no drinks in the car but I'll keep your coffee cup in my front cupholder if you like. Take one last sip before we get started. 

I may have gotten lower ratings but I ain't getting coffee stains on my car.


----------



## troubleinrivercity (Jul 27, 2014)

You're all going to be dealing with this situation forever. People drink in cabs and they expect to be allowed to drink in yours. As with every undesirable passenger, cancellation is the only recourse, and you get only one chance to do it.



JaxBeachDriver said:


> If you see a passenger approaching your car with a beer bottle, red cup, beer can, glass of wine, etc., lock your doors, tell pax to cancel ride, drive away.


Doors should always be locked until you've positively decided to admit the passenger and all their friends. If the "nice and honest" passengers don't like it they can suck a big one.


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

Transporting sealed alcohol. In Ohio at least, you can be cited for loose beers in your car even if they are unopened. Passengers may transport a 6 or 12 pack if it is FULL and the packaging isn't open. If one is missing, it's an open container violation. Get the passenger to put it in the trunk.


----------



## Tom Dunloe (May 19, 2015)

I picked up 4 pax the other night, they requested I stop for beer. I obligingly did so, note that one of the PAX immediately started hammering on me about my car, it's a nice car, I work 3 jobs counting Uber. I ignore the commentary. After the one pax gets beer he passes the cases to the back, which I knew would be a problem. The minute they got to the back the rude pax pulled out a can, but didn't open the container. As I was on-ramping to the highway I heard the crisp crack of the can. I immediately pulled over on the on ramp between two barricades, basically I went from 0 to 60 in several seconds and parked perfectly between the two barricades. I told the passenger who made the commentary to get the open container out of my car immediately, he told me to relax, I told him in turn that this was my livelihood, and that I would not be ticketed on his account, and that if he wanted to continue his course of action I was going to dump all four on the side of the road. He put the beer outside the car. He then retorted that if I were a Haji, he could have gotten away with it... I dropped them off, the one woman who was with them apologized for his rude behavior. In this one night I had three pax try to bring alcohol into my vehicle, which has never happened until this one night. Now I know, if you want to buy beer, it goes in the trunk, or it doesn't come in the car, and if you have a beverage already, it better be done before your in the car or I will be denying the fare. I never thought people would be so disrespectful, but alas humanity and alcohol don't mix well...


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Tom Dunloe said:


> I picked up 4 pax the other night, they requested I stop for beer. I obligingly did so, note that one of the PAX immediately started hammering on me about my car, it's a nice car, I work 3 jobs counting Uber. I ignore the commentary. After the one pax gets beer he passes the cases to the back, which I knew would be a problem. The minute they got to the back the rude pax pulled out a can, but didn't open the container. As I was on-ramping to the highway I heard the crisp crack of the can. I immediately pulled over on the on ramp between two barricades, basically I went from 0 to 60 in several seconds and parked perfectly between the two barricades. I told the passenger who made the commentary to get the open container out of my car immediately, he told me to relax, I told him in turn that this was my livelihood, and that I would not be ticketed on his account, and that if he wanted to continue his course of action I was going to dump all four on the side of the road. He put the beer outside the car. He then retorted that if I were a Haji, he could have gotten away with it... I dropped them off, the one woman who was with them apologized for his rude behavior. In this one night I had three pax try to bring alcohol into my vehicle, which has never happened until this one night. Now I know, if you want to buy beer, it goes in the trunk, or it doesn't come in the car, and if you have a beverage already, it better be done before your in the car or I will be denying the fare. I never thought people would be so disrespectful, but alas humanity and alcohol don't mix well...


This is just the type of entitlement I've come to expect from uber pax. Black is a bit better, but not always. There are some trips that haunt me, where I wish I had a time machine so I could go back and dump them on the side of the interstate.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Lidman said:


> As long as they're in brown paper bags, as far as I'm concerned it could be pepsi or Hawaiian punch.


But any gendarme can tell the difference between Pepsi, Hawaiian Punch, spiked fruit juice, Long Island Iced Tea, or Purple Drank.


----------



## Mike19 (Mar 1, 2015)

I got low rating after not letting drink beer in my car


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Mike19 said:


> I got low rating after not letting drink beer in my car


Thankfully, ratings mean precisely dick, as long as you're above 4.6.


----------



## Mike19 (Mar 1, 2015)

I'm 4.76 , I check my rating after each trip, it was 5 after 7 trips ( 1 day)and goes to 4.0 after last ride...


----------



## Mike19 (Mar 1, 2015)

I'm not letting any alcohol in my car, because I had previous experience with it. They left empty cans or bottles, spill over, smell .


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Had two PAX approach my vehicle with red cups, so I told them no alcohol drinks in car allowed.
One of them let me smell the contents of the cup, it was green tea.

There are few liquor's that have no smell unless you taste it. So if you are not sure, always ask what's in the cup.


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

troubleinrivercity said:


> You're all going to be dealing with this situation forever. People drink in cabs and they expect to be allowed to drink in yours. As with every undesirable passenger, cancellation is the only recourse, and you get only one chance to do it.
> 
> Doors should always be locked until you've positively decided to admit the passenger and all their friends. If the "nice and honest" passengers don't like it they can suck a big one.


How big?


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

Sacto Burbs said:


> I took out my cupholders in the backseat because I've decided I'm not willing to risk coffee stains. I just tell them sorry no drinks in the car but I'll keep your coffee cup in my front cupholder if you like. Take one last sip before we get started.
> 
> I may have gotten lower ratings but I ain't getting coffee stains on my car.


How about yellow wet umbrellas?


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 1 / JAXBEACHDRIVER: □ □ □ Thank you
> for the easily followed tutorial on handling
> the alcohol-in-hand issue. PESKY PAX!
> Also kudos for
> being my first follower.


Step 1: Administer the death glare in general direction of pax.
Step 2: Apply pressure with right foot to the brake pedal on the left.
Step 3: Shift into Drive
Step 4: Transfer right foot from left pedal to right pedal. Apply ample pressure.


----------



## princepuffin (Apr 9, 2015)

The other night I got a 2x surge and had a pax approach my car with a *brand new* full to the rim drinks. I had my doors locked. When one of the females pulled on the handle, I rolled down the window and said "no drinks". The male with the fresh drink said, "Oh really?" pulled out his phone and turned to his companions and said, "Let's order another one. I'd rather have drinks." One of the females, intervened saying, "Babe, just pour it out, I'm ready to go home." She then approached the window holding up her cup, saying, "Can I bring water?" I said, "Does it have a lid? [it did not] No." She said, "Well, I just don't want to get sick in your car." I offered her a bottled water I had in my cup holder. (I do not keep them for pax. I just happened to have one for myself at that time. After I offered it to her, I realized that I had already opened it and drank out of it! She was too drunk to notice.) Dude chugged his drink and I let them in without any loose liquids. The rest of the ride was fine. $30 fare, no ratings ding.

Last night I had a couple approach the car. The male had half a six-pack with one open. Before they got to the car, I rolled down the window and said, "Is he riding? Yes? Then tell him to lose the beer." He chugged the open and I let them in. They had me pick up a third party close by before proceeding to their destination. These were loud and obnoxious people. The dude with the beer said, "Sir, is it okay if we drink in your car? We promise not to spill." We were at a red light. I turned around, gave him a stern look in the eye and said, "No beer." I got them to their destination, no one said thank you. I did hear, "Let's chug these beers! That ****in' cabbie wouldn't let us drink in the car!" $18 fare, No ratings ding.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Mike19 said:


> I'm 4.76 , I check my rating after each trip, it was 5 after 7 trips ( 1 day)and goes to 4.0 after last ride...


Because the rating system is so horribly flawed from a statistical point of view, there is absolutely no difference between a rating of 4.76 and 5. Absolutely zero.


princepuffin said:


> The other night I got a 2x surge and had a pax approach my car with a *brand new* full to the rim drinks. I had my doors locked. When one of the females pulled on the handle, I rolled down the window and said "no drinks". The male with the fresh drink said, "Oh really?" pulled out his phone and turned to his companions and said, "Let's order another one. I'd rather have drinks." One of the females, intervened saying, "Babe, just pour it out, I'm ready to go home." She then approached the window holding up her cup, saying, "Can I bring water?" I said, "Does it have a lid? [it did not] No." She said, "Well, I just don't want to get sick in your car." I offered her a bottled water I had in my cup holder. (I do not keep them for pax. I just happened to have one for myself at that time. After I offered it to her, I realized that I had already opened it and drank out of it! She was too drunk to notice.) Dude chugged his drink and I let them in without any loose liquids. The rest of the ride was fine. $30 fare, no ratings ding.
> 
> Last night I had a couple approach the car. The male had half a six-pack with one open. Before they got to the car, I rolled down the window and said, "Is he riding? Yes? Then tell him to lose the beer." He chugged the open and I let them in. They had me pick up a third party close by before proceeding to their destination. These were loud and obnoxious people. The dude with the beer said, "Sir, is it okay if we drink in your car? We promise not to spill." We were at a red light. I turned around, gave him a stern look in the eye and said, "No beer." I got them to their destination, no one said thank you. I did hear, "Let's chug these beers! That ****in' cabbie wouldn't let us drink in the car!" $18 fare, No ratings ding.


I'm glad you emerged with no ratings ding. However, what you described could have hurt your ratings. And this is another HUGE flaw in the driver rating system. By following Uber policy and state laws, you may inadvertently piss off a passenger and end up with a low rating. And Uber is perfectly OK with that. Just try to get a low rating removed. It's possible but it requires a hell of a lot of work. I got a low rating because I wouldn't carry five paxs in my four-pax car. Those assholes dinged me hard, but I was following Uber policy and state law. It took me three weeks to get the rating removed.


----------



## UBERXHOUSTON (May 11, 2015)

Tom Dunloe said:


> I picked up 4 pax the other night, they requested I stop for beer. I obligingly did so, note that one of the PAX immediately started hammering on me about my car, it's a nice car, I work 3 jobs counting Uber. I ignore the commentary. After the one pax gets beer he passes the cases to the back, which I knew would be a problem. The minute they got to the back the rude pax pulled out a can, but didn't open the container. As I was on-ramping to the highway I heard the crisp crack of the can. I immediately pulled over on the on ramp between two barricades, basically I went from 0 to 60 in several seconds and parked perfectly between the two barricades. I told the passenger who made the commentary to get the open container out of my car immediately, he told me to relax, I told him in turn that this was my livelihood, and that I would not be ticketed on his account, and that if he wanted to continue his course of action I was going to dump all four on the side of the road. He put the beer outside the car. He then retorted that if I were a Haji, he could have gotten away with it... I dropped them off, the one woman who was with them apologized for his rude behavior. In this one night I had three pax try to bring alcohol into my vehicle, which has never happened until this one night. Now I know, if you want to buy beer, it goes in the trunk, or it doesn't come in the car, and if you have a beverage already, it better be done before your in the car or I will be denying the fare. I never thought people would be so disrespectful, but alas humanity and alcohol don't mix well...


I had a similar situation, I got a ping from a group of five drunks they all tried to get in my car and I told them I could only take four of them so they left one bihind and when I stated the trip one of them started drinking a beer that he had already open and I did not see him coming inside my car with.So I pulled on the side of the road and tell him to dispose off it and he said okay.How ever when I entered the Highway he made a coment that I was racking up the rate and overcharging them, and I said I am just following th GPS and the adress that your friend entered in the APP. He said I give you the directions and I said Okay, so for a few minutes everything was okay until he gives me the the wrong turn and blame it on me that I had made the wrong turn and started yelling at me. So I immediately exited the highway to find a safe place to drop them off and the closest place was the Court House parking lot. So I pulled to the parking lot and I said your trip has ended here and you need to request another UBER . I know they gave me a One Star rating how ever It was not going to make any difference anyways.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

UBERXHOUSTON said:


> I had a similar situation, I got a ping from a group of five drunks they all tried to get in my car and I told them I could only take four of them so they left one bihind and when I stated the trip one of them started drinking a beer that he had already open and I did not see him coming inside my car with.So I pulled on the side of the road and tell him to dispose off it and he said okay.How ever when I entered the Highway he made a coment that I was racking up the rate and overcharging them, and I said I am just following th GPS and the adress that your friend entered in the APP. He said I give you the directions and I said Okay, so for a few minutes everything was okay until he gives me the the wrong turn and blame it on me that I had made the wrong turn and started yelling at me. So I immediately exited the highway to find a safe place to drop them off and the closest place was the Court House parking lot. So I pulled to the parking lot and I said your trip has ended here and you need to request another UBER . I know they gave me a One Star rating how ever It was not going to make any difference anyways.


Excellent call. Never take shit from peckerwoods. Even if you had completed the trip, you'd have gotten one star. At least you got the momentary satisfaction of stranding them.


----------



## Jaesawn (Oct 8, 2015)

New
If ***holes leave beer cans/bottles/red cups/mini liquor bottles in your car you should just spill a little water next to it take a picture and send it in for a cleaning fee bet those mo******s will think twice next time before leaving their ILLEGAL SHIT IN OUR DAMN BACKSEATS. Not that I'd ever do this! I'd never do that, ever.  

Dropped off some people then drove by a dui checkpoint, later when I looked in the backseat was horrified to discover there had been an empty little bottle of Jack laying there the entire time! I could've gotten a huge ticket! And lost my job! The least people could do is litter outside of my car.

Also sick of having the next passengers getting in, discovering a crushed up leaky beer can stuffed under my seat and it going like this- "ummmm is this yours?..." /)__- oh god... [email protected]#%@$$&$%#*!!!!.... "No way! The people before you seemedokay but apparently they were disrespectful ***holes sorry bout that..." Then I get inspected the entire ride.... Grr..


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

UBERXHOUSTON said:


> I had a similar situation, I got a ping from a group of five drunks they all tried to get in my car and I told them I could only take four of them so they left one bihind and when I stated the trip one of them started drinking a beer that he had already open and I did not see him coming inside my car with.So I pulled on the side of the road and tell him to dispose off it and he said okay.How ever when I entered the Highway he made a coment that I was racking up the rate and overcharging them, and I said I am just following th GPS and the adress that your friend entered in the APP. He said I give you the directions and I said Okay, so for a few minutes everything was okay until he gives me the the wrong turn and blame it on me that I had made the wrong turn and started yelling at me. So I immediately exited the highway to find a safe place to drop them off and the closest place was the Court House parking lot. So I pulled to the parking lot and I said your trip has ended here and you need to request another UBER . I know they gave me a One Star rating how ever It was not going to make any difference anyways.


This is why you ask groups of 5 to cancel. If they won't cancel, wait out the five minutes and no-show them. If you let 4 in, they shit-rate you. Make them get another Uber AND make them pay a cancellation fee and then they will stop that crap. They are used to treating drivers like crap and you must stand up to them.


----------



## R44KDEN (Jul 7, 2015)

Black is easier because here in CO, we are livery plated, meaning pax can legally drink in the car. I've no issues so far and if I can offer an alternative view - we have a stocked cooler in the back with wine and beer. If we pick you up from the airport, the beer or wine is on us. We've been running this system for a month now. Not one person who hasnt had a beer in the back has not tipped. They all love it. A few weeks ago, was downtown Denver, got a ping late afternoon. A crazy chick and her boyfriend jumped in and wanted to go to a weed shop. Traffic was up the wazoo due to Oktoberfest etc. I rolled my eyes but decided to take them and wait.

I waited 30 mins. They finally came back, beers in hand. Were standing beside the car. I rolled down window and asked them what they were doing. They said "we're trying to drink these quickly as we know we cant drink in the car" I told them that they could and that there was a cooler in the back and they could grab another beer if they wanted. They were surprised. Took the offer. Ride home to their place was $70. Tip was $100 for one beer and one mini bottle of champagne. Plus the $500 booking the next day to drive her son and his mates round for 4 hours for some party thing.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

R44KDEN said:


> Black is easier because here in CO, we are livery plated, meaning pax can legally drink in the car. I've no issues so far and if I can offer an alternative view - we have a stocked cooler in the back with wine and beer. If we pick you up from the airport, the beer or wine is on us. We've been running this system for a month now. Not one person who hasnt had a beer in the back has not tipped. They all love it. A few weeks ago, was downtown Denver, got a ping late afternoon. A crazy chick and her boyfriend jumped in and wanted to go to a weed shop. Traffic was up the wazoo due to Oktoberfest etc. I rolled my eyes but decided to take them and wait.
> 
> I waited 30 mins. They finally came back, beers in hand. Were standing beside the car. I rolled down window and asked them what they were doing. They said "we're trying to drink these quickly as we know we cant drink in the car" I told them that they could and that there was a cooler in the back and they could grab another beer if they wanted. They were surprised. Took the offer. Ride home to their place was $70. Tip was $100 for one beer and one mini bottle of champagne. Plus the $500 booking the next day to drive her son and his mates round for 4 hours for some party thing.


They can drink in our livery vehicles but we can't provide it. We can't even buy it on your behalf (TABC:beer Nazis! Lol)


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

So if someone buys a case of beer do you make them put it in the trunk? Plus there is no way to know if someone has a bottle of vodka or soda if it's in a shopping bag so you never know and you can't ask every pax if they have alcohol.

Plus is the law that if the bottle has been opened and they are taking the left overs from a party home like half a bottle of vokda that since it's open that it can't even go in the trunk?


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

Lee239 said:


> So if someone buys a case of beer do you make them put it in the trunk? Plus there is no way to know if someone has a bottle of vodka or soda if it's in a shopping bag so you never know and you can't ask every pax if they have alcohol.
> 
> Plus is the law that if the bottle has been opened and they are taking the left overs from a party home like half a bottle of vokda that since it's open that it can't even go in the trunk?


A sealed case of beer does not have to ride in the trunk. One that is torn so a beer can easily be grabbed, or just about any 6 pack MUST be in the trunk. Yes, you can ask anyone with a bag if they have alcohol in it. For a previously opened container, if it is resealed, it can ride in your trunk. Cans of beer and most bottles can't be resealed so just say NO. If there is any chance of spills, say NO. If your car has no trunk, behind the last upright seat.


----------



## Fishchris (Aug 31, 2016)

Tim In Cleveland said:


> Transporting sealed alcohol. In Ohio at least, you can be cited for loose beers in your car even if they are unopened. Passengers may transport a 6 or 12 pack if it is FULL and the packaging isn't open. If one is missing, it's an open container violation. Get the passenger to put it in the trunk.


Now this is just rediculous.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Tim In Cleveland said:


> A sealed case of beer does not have to ride in the trunk. One that is torn so a beer can easily be grabbed, or just about any 6 pack MUST be in the trunk. Yes, you can ask anyone with a bag if they have alcohol in it. For a previously opened container, if it is resealed, it can ride in your trunk. Cans of beer and most bottles can't be resealed so just say NO. If there is any chance of spills, say NO. If your car has no trunk, behind the last upright seat.


I've read that if any alcohol bottle has the seal broken it can not ride in the car at all. You can't reseal a bottle just put the lid on it.



Fishchris said:


> Now this is just rediculous.


Some states have rules that no alcohol can be within arms reach of the driver so it has to go in the trunk area.


----------



## Fishchris (Aug 31, 2016)

Tom Dunloe said:


> I picked up 4 pax the other night, they requested I stop for beer. I obligingly did so, note that one of the PAX immediately started hammering on me about my car, it's a nice car, I work 3 jobs counting Uber. I ignore the commentary. After the one pax gets beer he passes the cases to the back, which I knew would be a problem. The minute they got to the back the rude pax pulled out a can, but didn't open the container. As I was on-ramping to the highway I heard the crisp crack of the can. I immediately pulled over on the on ramp between two barricades, basically I went from 0 to 60 in several seconds and parked perfectly between the two barricades. I told the passenger who made the commentary to get the open container out of my car immediately, he told me to relax, I told him in turn that this was my livelihood, and that I would not be ticketed on his account, and that if he wanted to continue his course of action I was going to dump all four on the side of the road. He put the beer outside the car. He then retorted that if I were a Haji, he could have gotten away with it... I dropped them off, the one woman who was with them apologized for his rude behavior. In this one night I had three pax try to bring alcohol into my vehicle, which has never happened until this one night. Now I know, if you want to buy beer, it goes in the trunk, or it doesn't come in the car, and if you have a beverage already, it better be done before your in the car or I will be denying the fare. I never thought people would be so disrespectful, but alas humanity and alcohol don't mix well...





Tom Dunloe said:


> I picked up 4 pax the other night, they requested I stop for beer. I obligingly did so, note that one of the PAX immediately started hammering on me about my car, it's a nice car, I work 3 jobs counting Uber. I ignore the commentary. After the one pax gets beer he passes the cases to the back, which I knew would be a problem. The minute they got to the back the rude pax pulled out a can, but didn't open the container. As I was on-ramping to the highway I heard the crisp crack of the can. I immediately pulled over on the on ramp between two barricades, basically I went from 0 to 60 in several seconds and parked perfectly between the two barricades. I told the passenger who made the commentary to get the open container out of my car immediately, he told me to relax, I told him in turn that this was my livelihood, and that I would not be ticketed on his account, and that if he wanted to continue his course of action I was going to dump all four on the side of the road. He put the beer outside the car. He then retorted that if I were a Haji, he could have gotten away with it... I dropped them off, the one woman who was with them apologized for his rude behavior. In this one night I had three pax try to bring alcohol into my vehicle, which has never happened until this one night. Now I know, if you want to buy beer, it goes in the trunk, or it doesn't come in the car, and if you have a beverage already, it better be done before your in the car or I will be denying the fare. I never thought people would be so disrespectful, but alas humanity and alcohol don't mix well...


No doubt about it, alcohol is the drug of choice for [email protected] everywhere.


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

Lidman said:


> As long as they're in brown paper bags, as far as I'm concerned it could be pepsi or Hawaiian punch.


As far as the cop is concerned... he'll just look in the bag. Is it really worth it?



Fishchris said:


> No doubt about it, alcohol is the drug of choice for [email protected] everywhere.


We get it, you don't like alcohol. Why do you need to post such f'n judgemental post every time the word alcohol is mentioned?


----------



## Fishchris (Aug 31, 2016)

jp300h said:


> As far as the cop is concerned... he'll just look in the bag. Is it really worth it?
> 
> We get it, you don't like alcohol. Why do you need to post such f'n judgemental post every time the word alcohol is mentioned?


Why do you need to ask ?

I think it should be quite obvious that I post this judgemental sh!t because i despise that drug.

If you dont like it, ignore it.


----------



## Drago619 (Nov 3, 2015)

Chug it or chuck it...


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Desert Driver said:


> Because the rating system is so horribly flawed from a statistical point of view, there is absolutely no difference between a rating of 4.76 and 5. Absolutely zero.


So you believe if you drive poorly and piss off passengers your rating is as likely to go up as down? roflol


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

Tx rides said:


> They can drink in our livery vehicles but we can't provide it. We can't even buy it on your behalf (TABC:beer Nazis! Lol)


Good point TxRides!!!



Desert Driver said:


> Thankfully, ratings mean precisely &%[email protected]!*, as long as you're above 4.6.


Well put Desert Driver.


----------



## FL_Dex (Nov 13, 2016)

Here in Florida you can't have an open container within reach of the driver. $500 fine and points off your license, not to mention higher insurance rates forever.

I believe there's an exception in Gainsville and a couple other cities. That still doesn't mean I'd let people drink in my car but some of those dirtbags are pretty sneaky. Florida is a resort state, I wish our busted state legislature would get their shlt together like Colorado.


----------

